# Rusty's recipe



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

They had a crab Remoulade I think it was that was served over their grouper. If anyone has it I sure would like to have it. Brownie points out the ying yang with my wife if I can surprise her with it...................I'm gonna work on the Cock o' the Walk cole slaw recipe. I got some connections there now.


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

My wife worked at the COCK as she called it for 5 years. I think I could get the recipe pretty easy.


----------

